# Extreme Peptides Clen review



## john95 (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got it today, they are very quick and excellent customer service (wish I could say the same for USPS lol).

Started at 20mcg, never have used clen before and wanted to play some CoD to take my mind off of it and I couldn't snipe,  hands were trembling haha. I thought 20mcg would be a baby dose, guess not. Got a bit of a headache that resolved with taurine.

Question is, I know the shakes mean that it's working. Does having sides on 20mcg give the same results in terms of fat loss as 100mcg? Are you supposed to try to get to 80-120mcg or are you ok long as you have sides?


Taurine, potassium, water on hand.


----------

